

Chinese Military TV Accidentally Reveals Cyberwar Against US - jjp9999
http://www.theepochtimes.com/n2/china-news/slip-up-in-chinese-military-tv-show-reveals-more-than-intended-60619.html

======
Sakes
The article from the epoch times mentions that China is not only attacking the
US, but supporters of a spiritual discipline called Falun Gong.

Epoch times was founded by supporters of Falun Gong.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Epoch_Times>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falun_Gong>

Interesting read, I wonder how accurate it is.

~~~
anigbrowl
About 50%. Falun Gong is a rather wacky cult - a mishmash of Tai chi, Buddhist
ideas, and various new age tropes - created by a Li Hong Zhi, who lives in New
York last time I looked. It gets extra financing from royalists in Taiwan.

~~~
orenmazor
'cult'? last I checked, only the chinese government referred to it as an evil
cult.

~~~
anigbrowl
I don't care what the Chinese government refers to it as. I formed my own
opinion after talking to some Falun gong people and reading their books, over
10 years ago: it's a mishmash ot Tai chi and new age woo. See for yourself:
<http://www.falundafa.org/eng/books.html>

